# Strange Pipe



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

Came across this and thought I would share.










George Braunsdorf, left, 6 feet 4 inches and Joe Damone, 5 feet 1 inch, demonstrate a pipe called the "Double Ender" in New York, June 2, 1949. According to its manufacturer, the pipe was designed as a means of conserving tobacco by a couple of pipe smokers down on their luck, or, sharing a smoke at a ball game. (AP Photo/Ed Ford) 
Read more: 50 Weird And Awesome Inventions From The Consumer Golden Age
​


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

No sale!!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's another pic of one like it. Ummmm... I'm going to pass on this one.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm sorry...that just *seems* wrong on soooo many levels!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Uh.....I don't think so.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

They should call it the Lady and The Tramp pipe! 
It would be more appealing if it were 2 women smoking from it!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Zfog said:


> They should call it the Lady and The Tramp pipe!
> It would be more appealing if it were 2 women smoking from it!


Hmm, now that you mention it, I'm wondering how these might sell in the SF Bay Area here? I might just have to become a local distributor, a self made millionairre before the age of 40!!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

VFD421 said:


> ...or, sharing a smoke at a ball game.


If I saw that, I'd be praying for a foul ball to come screaming into the stands...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

or a stray flyin bag of nuts.....


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkC said:


> If I saw that, I'd be praying for a foul ball to come screaming into the stands...


What!? What?! Just two good friends, TOO good friends enjoying a smoke together.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm guessing the craze over these pipes just _peter_ed out.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

And that pipe's owner('s) definitely need to wear these.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

OK... I'm done now. :loco:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it would have sold better if they had a male and female smoking it......Not two guys..:nono:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, it's not the sex of the smokers for me; I'm just allergic to stupid.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

VFD421 said:


> According to its manufacturer, the pipe was designed as a means of conserving tobacco by a couple of pipe smokers down on their luck,


If you are that down on your luck how could you afford the damn pipe?


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Hmm, now that you mention it, I'm wondering how these might sell in the SF Bay Area here? I might just have to become a local distributor, a self made millionairre before the age of 40!!


Perhaps you can demo it with a volunteer at the next Gay Pride Parade? (Not that there's anything wrong with that!)

But I can see that sort of pipe selling well in Head Shops.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Siamese BOTL. Connected at the bowl.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

MarkC said:


> Well, it's not the sex of the smokers for me; I'm just allergic to stupid.


We seem to be hung on same sex smokers for some reason. Now if it were a boy and girl sharing the bowl we might have something.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, a boy, a girl, and a stupid pipe.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I have to wonder if this isn't the origin of the stupid pipe fetishes.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Yeah, a boy, a girl, and a stupid pipe.


Hah! That's what I was thinking! :mrgreen:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I have to wonder if this isn't the origin of the stupid pipe fetishes.


I don't think I even want to know?!?!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

One stem and a double bowl would even be better than that..... Or would it?


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

shannensmall said:


> I have to wonder if this isn't the origin of the stupid pipe fetishes.


It that like double-pipe'atration?


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

DSturg369 said:


> One stem and a double bowl would even be better than that..... Or would it?


Being a noob at pipes I'd be way too confused with the various combinations.....Irish flake with a penzance chaser?


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> OK... I'm done now. :loco:


"Thats what she said"

In the wise words of Britney Spears " thats ri-donkulous"


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> One stem and a double bowl would even be better than that..... Or would it?


Well...you could cap one bowl, smoke the other, then switch. Get two bowls of smoke for one fill activity, so you'd have two to smoke at a football game or something, golf course, whatever, without having to fill it in the wind, carry a pouch, etc. At least it could make a LITTLE sense, as opposed to the other twofer.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

Here's another oddball. Check out the pipe in the top of the image. Do my eyes deceive me or does the stem of the pipe enter the bowl at the *TOP*? You no sooner get that rascal charred and its time to dump the bowl!

Full add on fleabay here


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this stuff is wierd. the OP i would try, with my wife (not while she is prego of coarse). the two bowl pipe i would try because, hey, why not? you only live once, the third one however, i cant see were that does anything but leave you with a bowl of burning baccy you cant enjoy.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's another one to ponder...

The Fourth Path


----------



## JDBrew (Apr 12, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Here's another one to ponder...


So, you light it from the bottom? Weird...


----------



## SanchoAnchovy (Oct 9, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Here's another pic of one like it.]


I love the way it's branded with Scotsmen.

"There's a nasty rumor that copper wire was invented by two Scotsmen fighting over a penny."
- Billy Connoly


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

a vauen "lounge pipe"

looks like a kinda cool.. hookah without water style thing. pop it on a table between chairs. i dunno.. i'd just smoke a hookah i guess, i feel like these things would jsut burn way too hot. Why not put a big ass bowl XD


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Now that one makes sense to me, although I don't know if I'd use one. Be nice for reading a book in an easy chair.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Now that one makes sense to me, although I don't know if I'd use one. Be nice for reading a book in an easy chair.


too bad its like $250


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Holy crap! A 'carve it yourself' block of briar and a rubber hose would be just as nice and a heck of a lot cheaper. Plus, you could leave off the extra tube and not go to ballgames...


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Zogg said:


> a vauen "lounge pipe"
> 
> looks like a kinda cool.. hookah without water style thing. pop it on a table between chairs. i dunno.. i'd just smoke a hookah i guess, i feel like these things would jsut burn way too hot. Why not put a big ass bowl XD


That's copied from Alfred Dunill's original car-mounted pipe. The Dunhill version was square and meant to be mounted directly to the burl dashboard of your 1928 coupe so you could puff-away while driving the English countryside. You can see it advertised for sale in "About Smoke" a reprint of the 1928 Dunhill catalog.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> Here's another one to ponder...
> 
> The Fourth Path


An actual innovation to the pipe, I would actually buy one to try... too bad the site no longer sells them.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

If they marketed it as the "Hoover-Tolson Model" they might just sell :smoke:

I would not want to be the short dude in that photo. All that condensation and goo running into his mouth uke:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Diodon nepheligina said:


> Here's another oddball. Check out the pipe in the top of the image. Do my eyes deceive me or does the stem of the pipe enter the bowl at the *TOP*? You no sooner get that rascal charred and its time to dump the bowl!
> 
> Full add on fleabay here


I bet that has a bowl that sits like a cup in the larger chamber that the stem connects to - sort of the way a gourd calabash works.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Herf N Turf said:


> I would not want to be the short dude in that photo. All that condensation and goo running into his mouth uke:


 At least the other guy's saliva gets filtered out through the tobacco.


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

CWL said:


> An actual innovation to the pipe, I would actually buy one to try... too bad the site no longer sells them.


 I agree, I'd be interested to try it as well. At first I was thinking "How would you tamp it?". Then I realized you could just pop the lid off to tamp, which triggered "Do you scatter hot ash all over the carpet as it smokes?".

Maybe the screen catches it all? Be hard to sit down too, but I also would buy one just to give it a shot. There have not been all that many changes in design over the centuries to "A bowl for smoldering leaves with a tube long enough to keep your nose from getting burnt going in the bottom of it.".


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

Xodar said:


> IAt first I was thinking "How would you tamp it?". Then I realized you could just pop the lid off to tamp, which triggered "Do you scatter hot ash all over the carpet as it smokes?"


Would you need to tamp, though? It "burns upwards - naturally" (as the site says) so maybe the ashes just fall down, leaving the tobacco lit&#8230;?

Weird pipe&#8230; I want one though!

As to the OP pipe. No. Wrong. No, no, no that's just wrong. Haha. Even if it wasn't so strange, I dont share well, so it wouldn't work for me&#8230;


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

After restudying the photo, it doesn't appear that the shorter guy is actually smoking it. He's just there to suck the juice out of the dottle. Probably a chewer.


----------



## chu2 (Jun 8, 2009)

EDIT: Well, someone beat me to the lounge pipe, but these are still kind of ridiculous:










And it's made for tobacco, too! http://www.vauen.de/photo/detail/en/Pipoo_PIP_31/48.27.4.15.html


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Vauen has some unique pipes. Innovative? yes. Desirable? not to me.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

chu2 said:


> EDIT: Well, someone beat me to the lounge pipe, but these are still kind of ridiculous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There all "made for tobacco"  lol

It is intriguing though.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Aha! Studying the original picture even more carefully, it hit me. The short guy is not drawing on the pipe at all! *He's shotgunning*! :hippie: It's more like a two man saw. :spy:


----------

